# wiping lead bends



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

Wiped a hole and a crack in a lead bend near the closet flange. Couldn't replace it beacuse the lead is under a concrete floor. I did an alright job for a young gun..haha anybody got any wiping lead tips


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks really good man... My advice, wash with lead removal soap after.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Wiping a lead bend to me means sealing the lead to the ferrule.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Definitely a dying art. 

I use a plastic PVC closet flange with a short piece of 3" glued to the flange and insert that assembly down into the lead bend effectively sleeving the inside of the lead. Then I'll tapcon the PVC flange to the concrete. That way I don't have to worry about the condition of the rest of the lead.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

You need pitch to wipe lead. If you can get your hands on a really old code book it will give you percentages of what to use. I can't remember.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

KoleckeINC said:


> You need pitch to wipe lead. If you can get your hands on a really old code book it will give you percentages of what to use. I can't remember.


3 parts lead
2 parts tin...


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

I go with 50/50 bar solder from the milk crate in the shop marked "the archives" lol. Oaty makes that compression style PVC flange with the 3 Allen head bolts inside they work well too.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Definitely a dying art.
> 
> I use a plastic PVC closet flange with a short piece of 3" glued to the flange and insert that assembly down into the lead bend effectively sleeving the inside of the lead. Then I'll tapcon the PVC flange to the concrete. That way I don't have to worry about the condition of the rest of the lead.





I agree with what you do because I wont trust that stuff being so old..... The last one I tangled with I did exactly this and I also glued down the base to the concrete floor with clear silicone.....


----------

